# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Bioballs??



## aychamo (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey guys!

I have all the parts for my DIY reactor, except the bioballs. I can't find them anywhere. I went to Petsmart and the guy there really didn't know where to find them. I saw some filter media I maybe could use. Is the point of the bioballs just to create turbulence?

I read that I could use some type of wash pad, but I haven't a clue what they are talking about (pictures anyone?) I saw some filter media that was pretty large, I think it was ceramic. They also had lava stone that was of decent size. I also though maybe I could put a half-dozen air-stones in there just to create turbulence?

Any suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## aychamo (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey guys!

I have all the parts for my DIY reactor, except the bioballs. I can't find them anywhere. I went to Petsmart and the guy there really didn't know where to find them. I saw some filter media I maybe could use. Is the point of the bioballs just to create turbulence?

I read that I could use some type of wash pad, but I haven't a clue what they are talking about (pictures anyone?) I saw some filter media that was pretty large, I think it was ceramic. They also had lava stone that was of decent size. I also though maybe I could put a half-dozen air-stones in there just to create turbulence?

Any suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

You're best bet for finding bio balls is to go to a store that specializes in marine fish since wet-dry filters are more prevelant in marine tanks. That said you can use just about any inert opjects to fill your reactor with as turbulance is the key.

I personally use lava rock, but you could use Lego pieces, water/soda bottle screw-on caps, PVC fittings...anything that won't dissolve in acidic conditions or leach chemicals into the water.


----------



## aychamo (Jun 12, 2004)

Do you want to completely fill the length of the wide part of the reactor? How big is the lava rock you put in it?


----------



## aychamo (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey.. Whatever I end up using, doesn't it need to be larger than 1" so that it won't get "stuck" in the end, or block the fittings where water enters and leaves?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by aychamo:
> Hey.. Whatever I end up using, doesn't it need to be larger than 1" so that it won't get "stuck" in the end, or block the fittings where water enters and leaves?


Well, it needs to be shaped so that it won't pack around the outlet, so maybe the water bottle caps wouldn't work (unless you drilled a hole through the top). The lava rock I use is 1-1.5" irregularly shaped pieces that fills about 3/4 of the reactor.


----------



## Aqua Dave (Mar 16, 2004)

Big Als has bioballs at good prices. That's where I got mine.

The dish pad/filter pad would be in addition to the bioballs. You would put it at the end of your reactor. I tried using one and didn't notice a difference. It also gunks up over time and requires periodic cleaning. I'd go without it unless you're expelling lots of undisolved CO2 out of your reactor.

David


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

I got a hand full of them for free by a friend. Im going to use them for my bioballs.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Just shoot me an email. I'll be happy to mail you enough. 
Other good sources for them include ebay, but you only need 2-3.

The only reason for the bioballs is to capture air/CO2 bubbles that haven't been disolved and either eat them up or hold them in place so that the water flow can do its job. A couple in the pipe will work. If they don't dissolve in the knuckle or elbow at the top of the reactor they will get shot down the length of the reactor until they collide with the bioballs. The bioballs break the bubbles up. Smaller bubbles may float up the sides of the reactor until they go back into the main water flow at the top of the reactor.

This is the same reason some people need longer reactors. The air bubbles go shooting through so fast that they nver dissolve.

The dish scrubber that other mention is $0.99 at walmart and is nothing but a nylon mesh hacky sack. It will work just as well.

Keep in mind that traditional filter media may slow the flow through the reactor significantly. Ceramics and rocks are not going to just trap the CO2 bubbles but also impede the flow of water.


----------



## Dojo (Feb 2, 2003)

Yea I think I got mine from bigals. I built a wet/dry so thats how I ended up with them. I used them in my reactor to. 

They're a great little invention.


----------



## imported_Zach987 (Aug 12, 2004)

Im new here and not trying to step on anyones toes but you could use practice golf balls :aka "the wiffle ball style " plastic hollow with holes all through them. I couldn't find bioballs when I built mine and used them instead with no escaping gases


----------

